

As a hacker, many things don't depress me. This does. Can we please solve this? - osayame
http://www.vice.com/read/eric-garner-and-the-plague-of-police-brutality-against-black-men?utm_source=vicefbus

======
brandonb
Any ideas on how technology could help?

